# add a pictures of your ratties!!!



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi!I just want to see what beautiful ratties everyone has. I'll attach a picture of mine, Mocha and Kholi, but I want to see others as well!Mocha is the Black/dark brown hooded, Kholi is the black Berkshire Dumbo. Hard to get pictures of them because they're moving around so much!


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

no offense to mocha but kholi is just about the darned cutest thing i ever seen!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Awe super adorable here are two of mine

Kane is the masked one and monoxide is the marshmellow looking one there a pick.of Mr pepper bottom on my update threads
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's Darla when she was younger and tumor-free:
View attachment 100065


And here's Baby:
View attachment 100073


Nina's photo wouldn't upload :S


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Minky said:


> And here's Baby:
> View attachment 100073


Wow a black-eyed white, she is gorgeous! Is she pure white or does she have markings?


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

She has very faint light grey spots behind one ear - I've read that most black eyed whites have some color near their ears. She's a total doll, too. She will just lie there like a cat while I pet her.


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

my turn!

its a rattie totem!

my apologies if this offends anyone but the way mecutio's ahem..junk is squishing romeo's eye is hilarious


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I unfortunately don't have any pictures to offer this thread, but Minky, what camera do you use to take photos of your rats? The shots are gorgeous, and your fur babies are adorable. 
 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

I would like to share a couple pictures of Colette, one of my first two rats. 
I only kept her for a few months, when I moved to a no-animal situation my friend took ownership of her. I was still able to watch her grow up though! 
She made it to three years, and slipped away not long after. She stayed small and round her entire life. She was the was the softest, squishiest rat I've ever met.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

These are my four girls 







From left to right Starlight, Stella, Misty, and Abby.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueDatxD (Sep 4, 2011)

My cute boy, Badger, with his perfectly straight wedge-blaze


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my Russian blue Bella. The love if my life.















This is Eve my baby girl. 














I love these ladies haha 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the adorable images everyone! Yes lots of people LOVE my kholi-bear. She's cuddly. Mocha, not so much. but I love them both the same because of their diverse personalities. SO CUTE ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Came home from work to this 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

So, this year I decided to make my girls part of my holiday card!
Gem (my little hooded girl) is such a ham, and I have photo upon photo of her strutting her stuff. Sparrow (my little PEW) on the other hand turned shy as soon as the camera came out. And last but not least, Dipstick just wanted to curl up in my Santa hat and brux. I had to bribe her with treats!


----------

